# Into the hellforges, forming the group.



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Yo, Klomster here.

Gonna post up an rpg idea here to see if anyone is interested in joining.

It's about the inferna system, a system of forge worlds i created who i spent much time and thoughts on, and frankly, i think is awesome.

So here's the story.


Introduction:
The hellish realm of Inferna, the home of the Pheist legacy, the home of the flame-priests, a most destructive caste of adeptus mechanicus adepts.
A system of flaming fury, its twin suns casting the system into a constant apocalypse of flaming death, where habitable lands are few and death in the form of burning lava or smouldering rock is plentiful.

In theese lands , to the galactic north of armaggedon the techpriests of inferna have made their home, the abundance of resources make them stay and produce some of the most powerful equipment in the imperium.

The history of inferna is long and full of disasters and disbelief, but in the end the faith in the Ohmnissiah has prevailed and the societies of inferna stands proud as a testament to all.

There are four forges of inferna, each on a different planet.
Inferna Primus, The Magma forge, grandest and oldest of them all, the home of the titan legion legio Inferna, masters of master crafted weaponry.

Inferna secundus, the inferno forge, black halls of adamantium, cut out with the most powerful melta weapons in the imperium which this forge produce.

Mundus ignatum, the flame forge, the very skies go ablaze like the sandstorms of ancient mars, the very skies are used as base for the destructive promethium and incineration devices produced here.

Sol, the plasma forge, masters of plasma and artificial intelligences, delvers into the unknown.

Each equipped with an ancient cloning facility, capable of producing millions of skitarii for the inexhaustable armies of the machine god.


But in later times, the plasma forge delved deeper and deeper into the forgotten and forbidden. Ignoring the cries of warning from their brother forges the fall was inneviteable.

The fall of Sol came as a shock to many, chaos was taking over the entire planet and its forges, cultists running amok in the streets.
The fabricator general of the planet was assasinated, and anarchy reigns.
Dread magi, one more horrendous and dangerous than the other emerge from the dark innards of the hellforges of Sol, to lead the deamonic forge hosts to war.


The war for Sol began furiously, what armies was in the system at the time was immidiately sent to cope with the threat. But were destroyed by the growing masses of corrupt techno heresies that flowed forth from the construction lines of the hellforges.

The war went on, inferna recalling their entire war machine to fight back home, but it was not enough, reserves from local knight worlds were called in, but it was not enough....

Eventually they signaled the imperium for help, but got answered in miniscule.
The infernal forges was too important as a production line for it to be held up by a insurgency, so when the word came to the neighbouring imperial worlds, they sent a small crusade fleet to quell the uprising.
When they arrived they saw why the export had stopped in its tracks.

The scale of the uprising was unimaginable, the entire production of three very powerful forge worlds were barely enough to hold the plasma forge at bay, not even mentioning trying to quench its fires.
To send in the troops brought would be like throwing a bucket of water into a waterfall with a whirpool at the bottom.

The war is currently at a stalemate, numberless armies of skitarii cohorts are facing unending gibbering tides of heretec inventions of all sizes, the forge to important to destroy, cannot just be orbitally bombarded into smithereens, nor be called exterminatus.

The plasma forge need salvation, from where will it come?


So basically it's about:
A second force of imperial forces has been called in to help inferna to recapture the plasma forge of Sol, many specialists and even astartes are brought to trample the uprising into the ash wastes of the planet surface by striking at its core.

You are going to play some of those specialists, you will have different boons and powers that will help you in your journey to finish a mission on the surface.
What i want is a team of acolytes, 2-4 who work for the deamonhunter Germahim Ect, to delude as to what the heresy spawns from.

A space marine or two who drops on the planet in a company to provide much needed support to the millions of skitarii fighting for victory.

Perhaps some interesting other character, as long as it has a reason for going to war to save the forgeworld of Sol.

So about 3-6 players, i want it a bit personal so we really get to learn the players characters.
Good deep characters, with backgrounds and motives. Not just "This is ackbar, he's a space marine with a bolter, he's an ultramarine " But a bit of personality and troubles.

The team and the other characters don't have to fit together (that's fixed in the opening scenes), but the acolyte team needs to be fitting together.


Rules:
Ok, we have the standard rules, No god-moding, not too short posts, no rude stuff and out of place things. If you don't fit the story there are 
plenty of things on Sol that can vaporise you instantly.
Other rules are, you should at best be able to post daily, at least a few times a week.

I will be updating almost daily (even if just a little) and want people to hang with it.

All players will be able to control the story slightly, and the other characters if need be.... to an extent.
For example in a battle scene where a player is not updating in a few days, another character is allowed to act on that characters behalf, to a limit.
Doing logical stuff for that character and killing of some enemies.
An adept will not run screaming into a group of cyber-ogryns with a book screaming and waving a stub-pistol.
This cannot be used to force another character to make important deciscions, or do illogical things.
Answering your questions to things in that characters description might be ok, but having that character check the door for traps by just opening is not.

Death of a character can only happen at my hand, or by ones own if consulting me first. This doesn't mean you can run around fearless because you cant die, because you can.


Characters:
As said i want about 2-4 acolyte characters, smart humans who could be inquisitors in the future. Can of course bring a nice gun but should be more into thinking things through than gung-ho style moving down enemies. Yes you will be quite powerful, but not über.

1-2 space marine, perhaps more, i don't want this beeing a bunch of marines with assult cannons going all kill team.
Chapter is fully optional (to an extent, since it's near the eye of terror its unlikely many ultramarines mill about.)

And perhaps 1 special character, this could be anything, perhaps an eldar that is sneaking about? A tau? This one needs ALOT to explain it beeing in so you cant just see this as an easy way to be what you want. This is entirely optional on my side.


Use this template.

Name: (Awesome name.)

Age: (Logical age, no "my guardsman is 290, becouse he ate rejuve", he can't afford it)

Appearance: (Every character has this, even if it is forgetable.)

Personality: (This one too, even techpriests have a personality.)

Background: (The history, wins and losses in your characters life. Not too long. Neither too short.)

Weapons: (The implements of war the character carries, perhaps a bolter? Or just a compact laspistol for easier hiding?)

Equipment: (What accesories does the character bring? Auspex? Deck of cards? A protective field? The acolytes get more of theese than the space marine.)


And that's it, perhaps a bit long but it is to be more descriptive.


A small character list.

Acolyte: Dragonkingofthestars- Jorge the Ogryn. Page 1
Acolyte: Therizza- Reginald Balfour the inquistorial stormtrooper. Page 2
Acolyte: Irontoe- Master sergeant Haller Stockmeyer Page 2
Acolyte: Santaire- Magos Judico Indol Page 2
Acolyte: Deathbringer- Granitas VaL, Sanctioned psyker Page 3

Space marine: Karak the unfaithful- Sergeant Nils Vernso of the Exorscists. Page 2

Other: Jackinator- Srythar Erianal the Ûlthwe ranger. Page 1


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

finaly picked who I will be, mind if i play a Ogryn?


Name: Jorge

Age: 35

Appearance: like most Ogryn hes big nosed and flat faced with small green eyes.

Personality: stupid, loyal to a par, but stupid. he a simple being who likes serveing, and stange sandwichs.

Background: Jorge was born on a mineing planet, he thinks, he remebers little of his life though that was were he most likely got his pick axe that he is never seen without, mostly he rembers little becuese he does not care about it. when a guard regiment was raised he was concripted by a man in a black hat (commissar) and was put into battle with no training. with blind luck and rookie skill he survived the battle, and the next one, and the one after that each time his skill in battle grew. over time he became a bone ead, due to his combat skill and sheer ablity to live though any thing. 

the act that made the Inqusitor make him his body guard was against ork, in the hardest fighting for the planet Orrma he and his Ogryns were holding the line as orks surged toward them. Pick axe raising and lowering Jorge held the orks roaring simple, very simple, prayers to the Emperor, as the green skined blood pooled around his feet till the warboss seeing a worth foe came forward and with a savage warcry he pushed off the ground and lept foward Klaw raised. 

Parying with his muscle memory Jorge head butted the suprised to see such power from a Human, even a big one, it was even more suprised when the pickaxe hammered into and though his skull killing him in one strike.

the orks with out the boss routed, and the Inqusitor in need of some body guards and seeing this great pile of musle, loylte, and faith concripted him into his retinue, though to get the simple Jorge to leave took a sandwich, power drill, hat, chile powder and 8 feet of cargo neting.

Weapons: Gaint pick axe, Ripper gun, 

Equipment: Carpace armor (in effect, more like really thick flack armor)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, i can make this character work, with monor tweaks.
(Btw, i think it should say he remebers little of his life though that was were he most likely got his pick axe that he is never seen without. Instead of: he remebers little of his life though that was were he most likely got his pick axe that he is never seen with,) Minor thing though

As i was saying.
Thi character needs some minor tweaks. I guess my inquisitor (deamonhunter BTW) could have drafted an ogryn into the team.
And put him into the current investigation for the simple reason his other acolytes need something to take a few bullets for them, so a "slightly smarter" ogryn suits perfect.

I can even think of cool scenes with the ogryn charging into some hellspawn of Sol.

Some fluff notes you might want to consider.
Germahim Ect is a deamonhunter, sending you char to a deamon infested hell world.
So instead of orks, you might want to use heretics? Just a suggestion.
Orks work non the less, my inquisitor gets around.

Note, the inquisitor will not join in the mission, he's far to important a political figure. Your character will be set to guard the other acolytes, which from you fluff should be fine.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

what to you want me to tweek? you said the orks are OK, so what do i need to tweek?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm... true 

Some spelling i suppose.

It was more of a suggestion than a demand, anyways, your in.


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

Name and Rank: Master sergeant Haller Stockmeyer 

Age: 28 

Apperance: 
heavy chin, squinting brown eyes his blond hair is closly chopped to his head and in his left ear are three metal studs. His nose is hawkish while his frame is broadshouldered and fit. His body is covered in scars and one scar follows the side of his head just above the ear it looks fresh

Personality: 
Has a cool head and talks in a deep gritty voice. He is slow to anger and makes casual jokes to those he refer as friends. He likes reading when off duty and to know things before hand hating to go into a situations whitout preperations. He has a knack whit demolitions and machinery and is known to juryrig things when the need arrises. 

Background: 
Was born on the knight world of Vorax where he did do well in the regimental tournamnet when the regiment was formed. He is a veteran and raised to the rank as Master Sergeant trough recomendations of his peers from his use of guirilla tactics and ruthlessness. During the uprisning his regiment has been deployed. During the fighting his valkyrie was shotdown during a engagment and crashed behind hte enemy lines tough. he used what he had left of his squad to bobby trap a ravine whit demolition charges and blew it up when enemy reinforcments had entered it burrowing htem under falling rocks and ruble. His squad then made their way back to the friendly lines...tough only Haller survived the ordeal being badly injured. Tough what he got to know whit his treck behind the enemy lines is still clasified and after his recovery he got recruited by Inquisitor Germahim Ect. 

Weapons:
Bolter, hotshot Laspistol and a warhammer as signature weapon, Frag and krak grenades, badass knife 

Equipment:
Carspace armour, Rebreather, first aid medical kit, rations, imperial guard field kit, Field repair kit, extra ammunition, Deck of Cards, imperial guards uplifting primer, a locket and dogtags around his neck, nightvision goggles

Awards: Triple Skull, Winged Skull, Order of the Scarlet Wing, 

For Reference 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=36865


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

Name and Rank: Master sergeant Haller Stockmeyer 

Age: 28 

Apperance: 
heavy chin, squinting brown eyes his blond hair is closly chopped to his head and in his left ear are three metal studs. His nose is hawkish while his frame is broadshouldered and fit. His body is covered in scars and one scar follows the side of his head just above the ear it looks fresh

Personality: 
Has a cool head and talks in a deep gritty voice. He is slow to anger and makes casual jokes to those he refer as friends. He likes reading when off duty and to know things before hand hating to go into a situations whitout preperations. He has a knack whit demolitions and machinery and is known to juryrig things when the need arrises. 

Background: 
Was born on the knight world of Vorax where he did do well in the regimental tournamnet when the regiment was formed. He is a veteran and raised to the rank as Master Sergeant trough recomendations of his peers from his use of guirilla tactics and ruthlessness. During the uprisning his regiment has been deployed. During the fighting his valkyrie was shotdown during a engagment and crashed behind hte enemy lines tough. he used what he had left of his squad to bobby trap a ravine whit demolition charges and blew it up when enemy reinforcments had entered it burrowing htem under falling rocks and ruble. His squad then made their way back to the friendly lines...tough only Haller survived the ordeal being badly injured. Tough what he got to know whit his treck behind the enemy lines is still clasified and after his recovery he got recruited by Inquisitor Germahim Ect. 

Weapons:
Bolter, hotshot Laspistol and a warhammer as signature weapon, Frag and krak grenades, badass knife 

Equipment:
Carspace armour, Rebreather, first aid medical kit, rations, imperial guard field kit, Field repair kit, extra ammunition, Deck of Cards, imperial guards uplifting primer, a locket and dogtags around his neck, nightvision goggles

Awards: Triple Skull, Winged Skull, Order of the Scarlet Wing, 

For Reference 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=36865


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Srythar Erianal

Age: 9,973

Appearance: Srythar is like all of his race, tall and slender, unnaturally so. His face is sharp featured, though it is rarely revealed, remaining hidden under his helmet. He wears the typical gear of his chosen path, a Chameleoline cloak and the mesh armour typical to warriors of the craft worlds. He hails from the craftworld of Ulthwe and has been directed here by one of the many Farseers of that space borne realm, and therefore his mesh armour is in the traditional livery of Ulthwe, night-black armour and a white helm with burning green eyes.

Personality: Srythar is a harsh being, unforgiving and judgemental. He dislikes humanity intensely but knows that for all their savagery and corruption they are still a mighty 'ally' in the war against Chaos. He will obey the Farseers of his craftworld to the letter however, despite any misgivings he may have about who he may be fighting alongside, trusting in their judgement and foresight.

Background: Srythar has been alive for longer than any living human and he has many memories, and few enough that he would care to recall. He has fought against all of the myriad enemies of the eldar but reserves a particular hatred for Chaos, even more than most Eldar, and a strong sense of distrust towards humanity. However he has fought alongside them and has a grudging respect for their prowess and strength. He has traveled the glaxy and seen many of it's wonders, and horrors, fighting on behalf of his Craftworld at the Eye of Terror, the snowy fields of Lorn V and the cursed sector Aurelia, to name but a few. He has most recently been directed to Sol by the Seer council of Ulthwe and though he knows few of the details he knows he must be here for some higher purpose and he has been informed he must assist the humans in any way possible, unless he is ordered otherwise.

Weapons: Ranger Longrifle and a long, gently curved single edged sword, it's edges monomolecularly sharp, it's hilt adorned with the soulstone of it's previous wielder and the pommel engraved with the rune of Ulthwe, the eye of Isha.

Equipment: Chameleoline cloak

Is this ok for the 'other' character? Let me know if you want me to change it .


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Mhmmm. Interesting character.

Good with all that hate for chaos.
I guess we could have the seer council of your craftworld send you here to look for what is causing this massive disturbance in real space.

Some of the farseers might even be afraid of what dwells here.
Therefore they send an elite ranger to scout the site to tell if their fears are true.

How do you like that?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah that was the kind of thing I had in mind


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I would like to reserve a spot, however I can't decide wether to be an acolyte or a space marine...

I would have liked the 'other' character but Jackniator beat me to it, i won't complain but I did have some very daemonic ideas about it...

PM me if your still interested:grin:


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

i posted a character but my reply didnt get trough somehitng came up about that it needed to be accepted by somebody


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Wut irontoe?
That sounds strange.

I hope you get it trough. Would love to see it.

As for the "other" slots.
I guess i could add more, the slots are more like a set of guidelines.
Pm me the char, who knows, if it's cool enough i might add it anyway.

Eldar is in, cool char.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

i had a similar problem actually
might have been a glitch
anyhow
i am very very tempted to post up a charactor
probably an acolyte

i was thinking a savant like aemos in the eisenhorn trilogy but the style or rp seems like your going for a more combatitive retinue?

could we have a bit more info on this inquisitor?
i'm just curious

how are all these things going to fit together 
i mean will the marines and the acolytes interact?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The group is supposed to be a sneaky investigation group, with an obvious combat character (ogryn) when shit hits the fan.

Combat will be present, but so will smaller puzzles (i think) and character interactions.

So a sage guy would be cool, i could totally envision him getting some important books while the combat dudes hold of enemies. And stuff like that.


As for inquisitor Germahim Ect.
Ect is a stubborn fellow, he expects things to be done without any milling about, he is stern faced and simple.
He is a deamonhunter who are mostly in charge of the grey knight strike force in the area. Strike force Castus. Whom are permanently stationed in the system because of the severity of the taint.

Ect carries a psycannon into battle, have a flowing robe with fur over his shoulders, and wear heavy mastercrafted carapace armour.

He is not a psyker, and lead by example.

That's kinda what he does. He will not be joining for as said, he must be a political liason between the imperial and mechanicus forces, and as we all know, that can be a real pain in the behind.
Oh, and germahim has this system as his assigned work, beeing in charge of all inquisitorial activity upon the 4 forge worlds.


And sad circomstances will have all the players working together, because it's hard having all the characters over a deamon infested planet and try to keep track of everything.

Although, it will not start like that.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Inquisitorial Storm Trooper
Name: Reginald Balfour

Age: 29

Appearance: Standing at six feet tall, Reg has an athletic build. He has red hair, cut short, and a small mustache. He has tan skin and green eyes.

Personality: Reginald, called Reg by his closest friends, has a stern demeanor. Mission oriented, Reg is still only human, but his faith in the Emperor is unswerving. Quick to crack jokes, in tense situations, he has a wry sense of humor, sometimes bordering on the macabre. When charging into the fray at the behest of his Inquisitor, he has been known to say to his comrades things like “Do you want to live forever?”

Background: Raised from childhood in the Schola Progenium, Reginald knows nothing of his family other than what his instructors told him. “They were killed by the Enemies of the Imperium” was all he was told for as long as he can remember, a fact that Reginald uses to this day to fuel his righteous zeal in protecting the Imperium. In actuality, his mother died giving birth to Reg, and his father died not long after defending Cadia from a Chaos Space Marine incursion. Growing up in the Schola was difficult, but Reg spent the years honing his mind and his body into a tool of the Emperor’s will. 

When he was given his assignment, to be trained as an Inquisitorial Storm Trooper, he was pleased that he finally knew what the Emperor’s plan for him was. Having excelled at marksmanship and tactics in training, Reginald was given his first assignment to an Inquisitorial retinue. He performed admirably in this first assignment, which was assisting the Inquisitor in a purge of a blood-cult on a yet undisclosed Hive-World. Reginald knows full well the hazards he will face in his new assignment, and only hopes he can bring the Emperor's light to the damned of this Forge-World.

Weapons: Inquisitorial issue Hellgun with enhanced sight, laspistol and combat blade.

Equipment: Reginald wears a meticulously maintained suit of carapace armor. Flat black armor plates overlap upon the red camouflage pattern. He carries with him an air filtration system and goggles for inhospitable environments, and a pair of smoke grenades. Also, in his kit he carries the only things given him from his former life, the pipe his father used to smoke, and his lucky dice.


How does that look?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Honestly it looks like you used a Dark heresy character generator.

And succeded  Looking good, your'e in.

Having troubles getting space marines....

And only a few more acolyte slots left, like 2 more.
And i think 3 people want to have them, so i might have to make cut outs.

Or ditch the space marine, who needs one anyway


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

Name and Rank: Master sergeant Haller Stockmeyer 

Apperance: heavy chin, squinting brown eyes his blond hair is closly chopped to his head and in his left ear are three metal studs. His nose is hawkish while his frame is broadshouldered and fit. His body is covered in scars and one scar follows the side of his head just above the ear it looks fresh

Age: 28

Personality: Has a cool head and talks in a deep gritty voice. He is slow to anger and makes casual jokes to those he refer as friends. He likes reading when off duty and to know things beforehand and he hates to go into a situations whitout preperations. He has a knack whit demolitions and machinery and is known to juryrig things when the need arrises and uses his head during pressed situations. 

Battlefield awards: Three Skulls, Order of the Scarlet Wing, Ribbon Intrinsic, 

Background: Haller was part of the knight of Vorax Regiment that was deployed to aid the fight during the Sol uprising. His squad,s Valkyrie got shot down behind enemy lines but most of his squad escaped intact and was able to sabotage a few enemy artillery enplacements before escaping during their escape they bobytrapped a ravine whit demolition charges and blew it up as enemy reinforcements entered burrowing them under tons of rocks and rubble before retreating once again towards their own lines. Only Haller was able to survive the ordeal and was heavily wounded. His report from behind the enemy lines is classefied and Germain Ect recruited him after he recovered from his wounds.

Weapons: Boltgun, Hellpistol, his signature weapon is a warhammer whit a shock upgrade, crack and frag grendades, a badass knife 

Equipment: Carspace armour, imperial guard field kit, First Aid Kit and a scavanged field repair kit that hangs from his belt, Rebreather whit built in nightvision, 

usual clothes: Black Heavy boots, grey great coat and fatigues, black gloves, black helmet and gasmask


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

for reference for the knights of Vorax 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=36865


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Cool that you made your char Irontoe.

Let's see.

I guess you work with the acolytes since some time back (the first imperial invasion of sol some time before the events of this rpg.)
You've probably been in the group at least a few years 2-3 perhaps.

Cool awards, no idea what they stand for though 

I think you forgot your kit.


Oh and this is for all, consider having a rebreather, the toxic ash-clouds over the entire planet is not known for its health giving properties.

You can get a simple mouthpiece that is built in the system no problems at all, it covers the mouth and nose and has a hose to a filter on the torso. Can be clamped to armour with magnets or fastened to cloth. Try not to bring your finest clothes.

Jorge might have issues finding a properly sized rebreather, but he might not need one since ogryns are rather tough (and stupid)

Fix the kit iron and you're in.


Edit: Ah, now i see the link and update. Your're in


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Sergeant Nils Vernso

Age: 89

Chapter: Exorcists

Apperence: Nils wears Mk VII 'Aquilla' armour painted in the colours of his chapter, his hair is very short and he also has a long scar running down the right side of his face.

Personality: Nils is a grim man, because being daemonicly possessed for a period of time was part of how his chapter worked he has a great resistance against corruption. But, ever since that day he has a personal interest in daemonic possesstion and belieaves it can be used to fight chaos, especialy in daemons of the blood god.

Background: The Exorcists have a specialty against daemons, like the rest of his brethren Nils is very good at taking them on and winning. He earned his long scar during a fight with a bloodletter, the hellblade cut down his face and burnt the sides.

The inquisitor required a space marine for his group and who better to fight chaos than an exorcist? Nils considers it his job to protect the group from chaos and is willing life and limb to do so. The space marine has fought through many campaigns and is devote to the emperor in every way.

Weapons: Boltgun, two bolt pistols and a chainsword at his belt

Equipment: frag and krak grenades.


Here is your space marine:thank_you:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Magos Judico Indol

Age: 108

Personality: Judico has a fine tactical mindset but will give up all plans to rescue damaged machinery. He is surprisingly aloof even for a techpriest and almost all his body is bionics. He rarely speaks and when he does his voice is little more than a whisper. He does not feel any emotions save pain, loyalty and anger.

Appearance: Tall and well built. Almost Judico's entire body is finely crafted bionics. He wears the customary rust red hood and robes of his order alongside a suit of power armour. He has a servo harness on his back and multiple mechandrites extending from the sleeves of his robe. His face is little more than a mask of metal with two bionic eyes set into it.

History: Judico was born and will probably die on a forge world. He worked as a menial for many years always hoping that the tech priest would choose him to join their ranks. Those years were hard but Judico considered them worth it for after 20 of them he was chosen to become a tech-priest. He remained a low level tech-priest for 10 years. He rose up the ranks after an incident that left him broken and close to death. His lungs had been removed and his torso damaged beyond repair. His arms and his right leg were either torn off or so damaged as to be unrecognisable but he had managed to hold off his foe for long enough giving time for help to arrive.

The item he had been defending had been an STC (Standard Template Construct). He was elevated to the rank of Magos after this event and remained one for many years. When he heard of the fall of Inferna he was horrified and instantly volunteered to go with the armies sent to quell the uprising. He joined the inquisitor’s party for the battles that would await them on the surface.

Equipment: Servo harness (a different vesion to the one used by tech marines it utilises a plasma cutter, a flamer and two lightweight mechanical arms tipped with saw blades), a power axe and a bolt pistol as well as his suit of power armour.

Other: His heart and lungs are bionics alongside his eyes, his torso, his arms and his right leg.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The characters look good.

I'm just gonna make a slight change on the marine.
You have the honour of going into battle with 50 of your battle brothers, using drop pod!

Both added to the rp.
I would start it right away, but i feel terribly ill and braindead. So probably tomorrow.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

cheers klomster, looking forward to the action


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

should i endeavour to put up a charactor 
or are all of the spaces filled?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd put one up anyway man, we could do with a less combat orientated acolyte and he might allow it. Surely there's no harm


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

4-5 acolytes.

Sure why not.

Throw it up and i'll have a look.
Blörgh, i feel so bad 

Beeing sick sucks. I wanted to do stuff, instead i've slept the entire day away.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Granitas VaL
position: Savant, sanctioned psyker (zeta)
Age:114

Appearance: Initially tall and wiry he is know worn, his body bowed by the weight of years of research , he leans heavily upon a staff, his wrinkled form shrouded in a light grey cloak, the tip of his hawk like nose protruding from the brim of his hood. His face bears great crevices, upon tanned weather beaten skin yet his one green eye sparkles and gleams with a vivid intensity that exemplifies, though broken in body, his mind is intact, keen as ever.Whispy white hair tops his header, untamed and unkempt, his face shaven merely for convenience rather than attraction, good looks a luxury long denied to him.

Beneath the cloak he shines with glittering memory banks and bionics and his missing right eye is now a bionic that glitters dark black in his eye socket.

Personality: A driven individual, he has dedicated his life to the inquisitors cause, continually pursuing the knowledge to bring plans to fruition and add to the glory of his inquisitor and his own knowledge. However he is staunchly puritan, an ongoing battle rages within him between the desire for knowledge and his staunch desire to serve the imperium 

Amongst other members of the retinue his longevity has lead to a superior air and he is often dismissive of the meat and muscle that lingers around him, feeling they rely on him more than he does upon them. Yet age has brought his superioty to a new level, as he begins to rely more and more upon there strength and protection during his work.

As a tactician he is cunning and quick, his mind agile and the knowledge he has gleaned intricately woven into a subtle and deliberate plan, where success is the only option.


Background: The spawn of a cheap night of passion between a guardsman and a low class whore, who went on to become middle of the range by offering the distrubed upper classes the virtue of fucking her whilst pregnant, he was left upon the steps of the orphanage. Moved quickly to the schola progenium even as a child he had a reputation for little brawn or brain but immense determination and a subtle strand of merciless cunning.

Then his talent manifested and everything changed, he was swept away from his home planet and placed within the charge of the astratelepathica trained to become a sanctioned psyker for the imperial guard. However unlike other student he did not see his gift as a gift of power, merely a useful tool and he took his lessons as knowledge rather than a weapon. 

He was eventually stationed in a garrison upon the outer fringes of the galaxy,guarding a sacred and majoritively univestigated relic. However despite the intrigue, it was a system of little reknown with little to do, and thus Val buried himself, learning of local customs, histories, even the tale of the relic itself, his reach spreading wider and wider through years of unending boredom.

Then the inquisitor arrived and life changed again. Ect was eager, lone ranger, yet to gather followers around him as he hunted down a threat to the imperium. Immediately he enlisted the help of the local guard regiments in ending this traitorous filth upon there world. Consequentially Ect and Val met, the psyker part of the squad ect lead to thwart the chaotic attempt to steal the relic and unleash its power. Riots throughout the city drew the guards away, surrounding the chapel in a sea of angry voices and protestors. Through this the inquisitor and his retinue fought Val amongst them, mental blasts of energy throwing bodies aside as they pushed through. Yet he could not match Ect's ferocity and speed as he tore forth towards the chapel bursting inside and out of sight. Yet Val felt the sudden torrent of psychic energy and he too burst forth and into the chapel, to find the inquisitor upon his knees, a man with eyes of lightening before this. A shield of psychic energy from Val was enough to allow the inquisitor to regain his feet and now the battle began upon 2 realms. The minds of Val and the heretic clashed whilst the blades of the inquisitor and the chaotic monster rang within the church.

Mindtraps spun, yet though cunning and clever his traps were feeble and poorly formed and Val soon found himself outmatched, prostrate upon the floor tears of blood flowing from his eyes as his body convulsed. Yet the inquisitor was master upon the physical plane and a crashing blow which took off the heretics hand saved Val's life, the minion of chaos throwing the energy mustered to crush Val's mind as a sonic blast which knocked the inquisitor backwards. When he regained his feet, the heretic was gone.

It was a wordless union, Val merely left with the inquisitor, much of their time travelling spent within his chambers, working upon mindtraps, studying reading, devouring the data stores the inquisitor kept upon his ship. Together they tracked the traitor to a distant planet upon which he hid and they confronted him again. The traitor met a stronger more resolute Val, his weaves tidier, his knowledge greater and it was a convolution of several traps that left the heretic momentarily paralysed allowing a sweeping blow from the inquisitor to send the traitors head crashing to the floor.

From then on Val has been at Ect's side. Still a wordless union, they have worked together for almost 80 years comrades and confidants, comfortable in eachothers company, Val is impressed by Ect's bravery and determination, his dedication to the imperial creed and the undoubted talent that seems to seep from his very pores. He will follow him, to whatever end.

Weapons: Laspistol, used to bear a bolt pistol but can no longer deal with the recoil

Staff: A staff of wood inlaid with glittering streaks of gold and ivory that shine translucent when channeled through. It acts as a psychic aid and the tip erupts with a dancing blade of flame that ripples through a thousand colours when channeled through. However this blade of deadly speed and accuracy comes at a high price and he is quickly drained of strength and is seriously weekend after use.


Equipment: Flak jacket, a smoke grenade, rebreather, hand held vox com.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I like that character.

I can imagine the inquisitor in his youth relied on close combat, but when he got older, put it aside to carry a really big gun. (Ect carries a psycannon.)

The compaionship between Ect and Val is cool and fits well.
And it shows that this is an important mission, since he is sending a good friend literally into hell.

Added.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for accepting. I just opened up my printout of the old Daemonhunters codex and ran with the storm trooper section.

BTW, Reg can think as well as he can fight, just thought I should mention that. This RP seems like it will be alot of fun, like playing our way through the Eisenhorn trilogy.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I hope so too.

I've not read eisenhorn myself, but with all the feedback i've heard from it i hope it will be half as good in the least!

Ok, i'm gonna start this up now.
Note that it will start off slowly, more like a history lesson, actually 4 days before actual mission start.

So we can get some history going, stuff happen and some of the political problems looked upon.

So without further ado.

"Into the hellforges, gate of the plasma forge!"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds good, what are we waiting for? :biggrin:


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Was my post ok?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

It looked good from where I was sitting, but Its really up to the GM...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

So far you have done great.

I like how descriptive you are and add some depth into the story (even if i have failed to get a few info parts trough, but i don't blame you.)

The political stuff will go on for a bit more, so the ground bound characters will be the focus of the battle action for now.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> so the ground bound characters will be the focus of the battle action for now.


:biggrin: Karak is Happy :biggrin:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I thought so 


Oh and totally say if i'm doing good or bad here, if i am forgetting someone or if i'm just plain boring.

I am open for improvements.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

can we post again or should we wait for the others first?

secondly, we could do with a little more detail of what we see
like our surroundings
how is the chamber, is it large is it grandious
if we choose to wonder the ship, an example of who we might meet on board, what we might talk about?

a physical description of ect wouldnt go amiss and his expressions as Val has a go at the officers
i mean val has been with him for 80 odd years. I think he'd know what the inquisitor was thinking by his facial expressions.


i also know if i was karak 
i'd feel a little clueless about what was going on right now ie what i was meant to do

in general im excited about this rp, the more information you give us, the better our posts will be


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> i also know if i was karak
> i'd feel a little clueless about what was going on right now ie what i was meant to do


I PMed Klomster, I know exactly what i'm doing. :so_happy:

besides I get the marine with alot of guns who swears alot! :biggrin:



> Oh and totally say if i'm doing good or bad here, if i am forgetting someone or if i'm just plain boring.
> 
> I am open for improvements.


I'm enjoying this RP alot, you should do this sort of stuff more often!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, notes taken.

I totally forgot to descibe the surroundings more elaborately, i will do so from now on so you get a better view of stuff.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I am confused? what should i be doing? i don't understand the updates, i think there ae updates? 

and sorry i am so late, i missed the action thread going up.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry for not taking you all into consideration, i've been hyped about this so i want to update as often as possible.

I'll slow down for a while so people get their bearings.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

your doing an excellent job klomster and im exceedingly enthused by this rp. 

Just a hint, if you look at darkreevers updates in the claw, he gives everybody there own individul update.

by doing so he can push charactors along there own path in the story line. It also gives all the players a little something to work on meaning no one is lost as they have there own update.

Perhaps for future updates that might be something to think about.

i dont mean to send like an arrogant prick, nor to tell you what to do, but i've been rping here for over two years and most of the best gm's ive ever seen have used that particular route.

A little overall update for everybody giving a little information on npc situations and then little individual updates prompting as to possible actions etc etc.

I cannot stress this enough. you and this rp both have so much promise, i am delighted to be a part of it


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks man.

Not even close to taking it as you bossing me around.

Personal updates, i see.
I was plannng on doing a char by char update, but since you have been in such neat groups until recently (astarte, eldar, acolytes) i have updated each group, although now when people start milling around on the ship, i will have to give personal updates.

I'll probably go with the classic coloured character name approach with a set of things that are of importance.
Like this.
Deathbringer: You notice that Klomster seems thankful of the information, and takes in the good advice you gave him.
Irontoe: You feel a little tired, going to work in the shop 


That approach when needed, i will (and is) also post Pm's about secrets or just general practical stuff and advice, like the astartes for the moment will find something useful.
Which i posted in a pm to karak.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

This Rp is moving at very fast pace, i'm finding it difficult to keep up!
could you slow it down a bit Klmoster, its just I go on it there is only one page, i came back the day after and were on 3 pages!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry, i'll slow it down.

Hard to keep boundary on oneself when one is hyped


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm loving the dynamics of the group so far. Val and the Inquisitor being the "brain trust" as the combat oriented guys get to know each other. I think Jorge and Reg are new best friends. Like Han Solo and Chewy.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm happy that you seem to be enjoying yourselves 

Just say when you feel that you have played around enough on the ship, then i will advance the story. That goes with everyone onboard the ship.

Val, the message will take some time to transfer, and since Pheist would meditate, it could take a good while.
Feel free to roam the ship, there is probably some low clerance data stack that you can have access too, and there is an observation deck that shows all current people in the obstace courses.
Could be interesting.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Its a good Rp, I like the action!
I hope i get to interact with some of the other characters later


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't worry, you're not even halfway through the intro 

Now keep on the "character interaction" with the hellspawn of Sol!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

what kind of training room is it? I thought it was like the real life SAS "killing house" not a uber factory, target drone thing, you mentioned starship troopers? I have never seen that movie so what the heck is it?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Here, go to roughly 4.30, that's how i think the training style is, with clones as enemies.

As for the movie itself i think you should watch it beeing sick and all.
It's a good movie, in that loads of alien arse is beeing shot, nuked and firebombed


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

When I read how Jorge reacted to the shoot house, I literally could not stop laughing for 10 minutes. Well done!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

We aim to please 

Now people, write your response to lord Pheists actions.

You are all doing great, and after your reactions, and perhaps questions.
The time will jump a bit, and the rest of the intro will soon be over.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Well done last post, Deathbringer. Bravo!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

im trying to spice it up a little bit here guys. sorry klomstar, i should have cleared it with you. my apologies.

But well 3-5 line posts are not what were looking for in the rp thread.

So i tried to give karak something to talk about besides i killed and killed and killed never mind, jackinator got it so that was good.

I mean honestly i know these interaction bits are difficult guys but come on
your all good writers who have far more imagination than I was shocked

I appreciate the humour dragonking, but not a little bit more imagination, your stupid maybe but not emotionless. Is jorge confused, is he angry, does he feel threatened by the commissar or though he doesnt understand whats happening, is he protective of the men he used to follow.

Ogryn are slow but loyal, i mean really no reaction to the huge screaming match snippets of which you understand. I mean great, he likes sandwiches, woop give the ogryn a butter knife and we've got an rp.

Im sorry, but i pulled that post out my ass, of dubious quality, not my best, but i pulled it out my ass to try and show everyone, in every update there is always something to write.

Your charactors have feelings, emotions, there was huge amounts of info in that post.

I mean i dont expect an austin but 5 lines that dont even flow very well, i find that disrespectful to a gm thats pulled a good 50 or 60 lines out his ass and given you a bucket load to work with.

There is rage, there is information, everyone just drew weapons on eachother, did you draw?
There is a fucking assassin in the room, anyone scared about that shit, he's pulled an assassin from nowhere, no one freaked we didnt see the bastard coming.

im enjoying the rp, but 3-5 line posts sadden me beyond words.


Klomstar sorry i meant pheist, i was tiring by that point
Klomster just to ask, how does ect react to val falling to the floor blood at the cornor of his mouth? does he react at all?


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Am I doing alright? I just kind of feel like we've been on the ship a bit too long. I can only describe my conversations with an ogryn in so many ways. Val doesn't like me, because I'm young and idealistic, haller is kind of difficult to interact with because of the way you post (no offense, just never seen it done like that) and Jorge just likes sandwiches.

:angry:Reg just wants to be the avenging hammer of the EMPRAH!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

its posts like the one you just made that make glad im an angry little man with too much time on my hands.

It was a brilliant post mate, some great vocab.

As for val hating you.
he doesnt hate anyone, and he also hates everyone.
He's like me bitter and twisted
difficult to talk to i admit, but give it a shot
when klomster answers my questions he may well respond to you


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks. I am going to bring that quality to the rest of my posts. No more the lazy post!


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

trying to think of things to write but im all out of ideas right now ^^. And cant say im a good writer yet its my first forum rpg.

not sure how to cahnge the way i post o.o Haller approched Jorgen and Reg once in the training room but i think you missed it ^^


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea I wasn't knocking your style, its just that I'm more used to people posting in third person.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> So i tried to give karak something to talk about besides i killed and killed and killed never mind, jackinator got it so that was good.


Heck, killing, killing, killing, thats all I'm good for in RPs. anything goes bad. I'm quite happy killing things in my post, besides I'm wasn't sure if Nils could see Val when he was doing the whole psyker thing...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, people seem a bit frustrated so i made the jump in time i talked about.

Hope i didn't forget anything someone wanted. Oh, and Deathbringer, do you get a respirator for Val, or is he man enough without?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

well he could certainly hear him , a portion of my post was words destined for your and your mens ears
and anyway even so, i mean if lightening start crackling around you and your enemies start exploding you notice and react 

if you cant see whats doing it its even more shit scary

as fun as slash and hack rp posting is, the whole point of an rp is to roleplay your charactor, that goes beyond i killed. It delves into the emotions of the charactor, how he felt. Read any euphrati post, the claw is a testement to her genius, and its a pure treat.

She is an absolute gem, her posts cover reactions emotions and bloody hell that girl can write a description and turn words on there ass. Seriously she is everything i aspire to be in an rper and between her and reever they took me from my first ever rp of any form and now ive lost count of how many i've been in, its a fair few.

I feel like a patronising twat but you've all just by having the guts to take part shown you can be a good rper but you've got to remember your charactor has emotions and describing what you see, is always a great way to make a good post.

As for irontoes style, honestly the style is different but reever makes an excellent job of it. I think sometimes you could do with rereading your posts, they dont always flow very well and are sometimes a little different to comprehend. 
The problem with the style is that when you say haller went etc etc you give very little scope for description. It might feel unnatural but maybe try writing in a few descriptions, adjectives and adverbs to the writing, see what happens, then a dabble of emotions towards events. As for ideas i think things just got more interesting so you might be less starved

edit :i think his ancient lungs are tortured enough. i'd appreciate a respirator


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

sorry got a writing disorder so i have hard time fault reading my own texts most of the time o.o. I try to read them 4-5 times after im done whit them to see what i can. find or improve. And to be honest i cant see alot of diffrence between styles of writing


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

IronToe said:


> sorry got a writing disorder so i have hard time fault reading my own texts most of the time o.o. I try to read them 4-5 times after im done whit them to see what i can. find or improve.


Personally, I find this a rather inexcusable thing. I have a mild form of dyslexia, but I endevour to make sure that my posts are good and words spelled right. I actually have gone so far in life as to adopt a form of writing different from my own (I am US born and raised, but if you look carefully a fair number of the words I type are done in UK style. [Armour instead of armor for example.])

There is really no excuse for spelling errors either, for the most part. As I type this, my web browser is indicating that I have spelled at least three words wrong. (One is endevour, which isn't actually spelled wrong just in the style of another country.) Most, if not all, modern web-browsers incorporate a spell checker when writing messages. And beyond that, it is a very good idea to get word processing software such as Microsoft word or similar in order to better format/write text.



IronToe said:


> And to be honest i cant see alot of diffrence between styles of writing


And yet there are a number of different styles, and they should be fairly easy to differentiate. After all, first and third person perspective are vastly different writing styles; the first acts from the eyes of a character/person while the second may tell events as if they happened or as if you are seeing them unfold from an omniscient point of view.

You also have writing styles based on the amount of knowledge of a given narrator. In an RP, a player has much, much less than the GM so while a player writes things with limited scope (perhaps he makes an assumption about something based on what few facts he has) the GM writes with the full range of knowledge at his disposal.





Deathbringer said:


> But well 3-5 line posts are not what were looking for in the rp thread.


This is true, and literally in the general rules of RPT's. Unless a GM desires more, the absolute minimum number of decent length sentences per post in an action thread should be four. A GM is well within his rights to require more, but four is always to be the minimum. An idea of four decent length sentences is quite easily this one and the three preceding it.



Deathbringer said:


> I appreciate the humour dragonking, but not a little bit more imagination, your stupid maybe but not emotionless. Is jorge confused, is he angry, does he feel threatened by the commissar or though he doesnt understand whats happening, is he protective of the men he used to follow.


This actually presents a rather interesting thing for any and all characters.

Before you start writing a post from the update you have to work with, ask yourself some questions in regards to your character. Things like: What is going on? Do I understand whats going on? Am I threatened? Should I get ready for a fight? Do I see something that others do not? 

Basic things, the stuff that helps you to recognize what is going on in a given situation. Doesn't matter if your playing an all seeing farseer or a simple ogryn, you can see things going on around you and you process those things in some way. Maybe there are two people shouting at each other and one pulls a gun, the farseer might grow bored with the yelling and not pay attention to the words but for-saw a weapon being drawn and is prepared for it. Maybe the ogryn has no idea what the two are shouting about, and thinks its about something that its not even close to, and gets the wrong idea when the gun is drawn.

A lot of information or description can be worked into a post with very little to go by. When you have loads, its merely a question of how far you want to go.




Deathbringer said:


> Your charactors have feelings, emotions, there was huge amounts of info in that post.


As a note, most of the time you play as humans or semi (super) humans. Most people are not card-board cutouts like in some cheesy action flicks. If your pining for idea's, think about how a situation or action would affect you, since you are human and are one of the best things to gauge reaction in that regard.



By the way, when you do individual updates for players, having some way of indicating which bit is for which player is nice (colouring names in) but there is no need to include the member and player name. Those updates are in action threads for players, there are a great many things that can draw a player out of character, and recognizing the player in an update rather than just the character is one way of doing it.

If I am playing as some character named Rex, the update can simply acknowledge Rex. Using my member name over the character name serves as a barrier that I have to go through to get in character. Its a very minor one, but its minor to me and a reminder of such a thing.


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

Nice post Darkreaver and ill keep it in mind  . Also a good tip to use Words to spell check for me to thanks alot and i should have tought about it myself


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Got a bit scared when a mod came and made a huge post.

But then i find that it is informative and... stuff  Thanks for pushing things the right way!

Btw, to Irontoe's defence he probably has the same issue as me that his browser is set to swedish making it say every word we write in english appear as red-lined.

But word works great too (if you have it that is).

If it isn't obvious irontoe and i are good friends IRL, and roleplay every weekend, just random knowledge.
And don't worry, the only favorization he will get is pink character colour in updates and perhaps an extra bunch of torture


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I thought we were till on the shuttle, not on planet yet.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

apologies for the lack of posting lately
ive had 2x3000 word essays to submit plus labs and various after easter deadlines
ill be doing a run up of all my rp posts over the weekend around work and beginning of finals revision
glad to see more effort in posts
i look forward to writing mine


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

You are in the shuttle.

Which is on the planet


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

I will post later this evening. Been kinda busy getting everything sorted out for graduation.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Sooo.

What's up people.
Any reason why you are not posting?
No ideas, think that i should advance the story further, just plain bored?

Talk to me so i can get you on track again, don't want you to quit just when the action is starting.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm certainly looking forward to the action, you won't catch me dropping out.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok I've posted, whos next?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, doing good gentlemen.
(Except Karak, you are not really a gentleman, but more brutal.... a brutalman )

The fight is vicious and i just want you all to powerpose and kill off the foe.

Jorge, remember that running into the middle of the enemy horde can have bad consequences. Just mentioning.
Although you are berzerking now so you should be fine unless the enemy switch their priority.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Klomster said:


> Ok, doing good gentlemen.
> (Except Karak, you are not really a gentleman, but more brutal.... a brutalman )


A brutalman... is that even a word?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

If you get what i mean.

Its a word.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I like it! I like it alot!

:biggrin:Karak is *very* happy:biggrin:

(would this be a good time to say: blood for the blood god?)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd guess you would attract alot of odd looks if you said it ingame.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah but not in the recruitment.

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD, SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE
Khorne berserker

KILL,MAIM,BURN,KILL,MAIM,BURN,KILL,MAIM,BURN
Kharn the Betrayer

IRON WITHIN, IRON WITHOUT
Iron warriors


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

^ [Odd look] :laugh:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ha ha ha :sarcastichand:


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

Sorry that I am not replying in the rollplay thread I got a serious writers block going right now


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

IronToe said:


> Sorry that I am not replying in the rollplay thread I got a serious writers block going right now


just start typing, it'll come to you as you go along! Its what i do every Rp! :laugh:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, maybe you should try starting to right it and then going along with whatever ideas come to your head. Remember it's all about the posing.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

i hereby swear a promise to post by midnight on thursday
im so sorry
im in the middle of my exams
plus been struggling with illness and my rabbit being close to being put down so travelling across the country alot
i will be back


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

It seems we will loose a techpriest for some time.

I will research more into the facts and see if he can be with us in body when not able to ins spirit (ie, npc dpending on how long he will be away.)

And the battle is nearing its end, as you are cutting the enemy down with ruthless efficiency. But you expect little more from theese beasts i presume .

I think everyone is adding alot to the awesome of this story, i love it


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for the long absence, Reginald is still with you guys. 40 hour work weeks and trying to strip and repaint my entire army has put a damper on my computer time. I will post something later tonight!

FOR THE EMPRAH!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Great stuff.

The rpg is going a bit slow (people beeing away and generally lazy, espescially me)

I can only say welcome back and lets keep the awesome going, cos i think it's awesome and i hope you do to!:biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Klomster said:


> [OOC, Karak, it never cease to amase how much you act like an angry marine ]
> 
> Having misplaced his chainsword, he grabs the closest close combat weapon in sight, which is one of the mechanical spiders and systematically beats the


Yes, Nils is like an anrgy marine. If he comes up against a boss head-to-head at some point i will do my best to make him act like...well, him.

I love that, you make him beat a cyberdaemon to bits with another one.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, you didn't have any other weapon at hand.

Except the bolt pistols 
It fits his style.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Klomster said:


> Well, you didn't have any other weapon at hand.
> 
> Except the bolt pistols
> It fits his style.


Hmmmm...

Nils: Die you [email protected])$! all of you just fuc*&$£ die! hands you )*^R%$44$%$£"@{}£!!!!

Cultist: hey man, calm down, peace man.

Nils: I'll give you %^$~#*^ peace!

Cultist: hey, what you doing with that chainsw- AAARRRHHH!

Nils: yeah! take that %+(£@!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Now why are you posting here.

Post in the action thread, it's going down


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

was saying val was not as overawed as he had met there purer form in the form of grey knights
as for their communication, i was thinking val would read the inquisitors mind, or else a private comm channel


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, i misinterpreted you then.

And now i also see how you wanted to speak to him (very astropathic powers you have there)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Simple question.

Did everyone spontaneously go on vacation or something.
Coz, i can't really run the rpg myself (it'll just be alot of subsequent posts, making a novel and then i could as well have put it in the writing thread.)

If you don't want to play anymore, it would be great to know why.

Miss you all 

-Klomster.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

waiting for the inquisitors response
simples


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, yeah.

I'll get right on it.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

sorry for the lack of posting, i honestly forgot about this, sorry,, but know that I look it over i am confused, what is the current situation i should be posting too?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

we are taking a peaceful walk through a barren planet, while obsturbing the lava pools, overhead daemons and other nasty things that want to eat you.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Exactly.

It shouldn't be long until i give a cool update.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Out of the country for two more weeks. I will post upon my return.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice that someone is remembering 

Well come on, post!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Do i need to post?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

We all need to post


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The only problem i've had is that you guys have had too nice of a hammock to lie in and a bit to much soda on your hands in the nice weather.
(I'm assuming it's summer everywhere, even though it's not.)

So get on posting you lazy uns  i can't put more basically empty updates in cos' then it will only be a post about my dudes doing war, and powerposing.
And this wasn't entirely about that.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Klomster said:


> The only problem i've had is that you guys have had too nice of a hammock to lie in and a bit to much soda on your hands in the nice weather.
> (I'm assuming it's summer everywhere, even though it's not.)
> 
> So get on posting you lazy uns  i can't put more basically empty updates in cos' then it will only be a post about my dudes doing war, and powerposing.
> And this wasn't entirely about that.


Klomster, i live in the UK, we do not get 'Summer', we have small periods of not-so-crap weather when the sun remembers we exsist. Apart from that we have rain and...um...well thats it really.

I'll post when I can.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

An English summer:

Rain, rain, tiny bit of sun, more rain etc


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I've heard of that.

Probably why you have the hammock in your room?

Or you don't have a hammock, but that would be strange......

(Says the guy who don't have a hammock)

Swedish summers get surprisingly tropical.
Just gonna get through the arctic winters.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well.

I'm sad to ask, but give me a single reason why i shouldn't call this one dead?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Everything has its time, Maybe its time to put this one to rest.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

It seems no better than that.

It was going to be an epic adventure, and the action was just about to hit an up
But now, you can't know more, unless i write a book about it


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't surpose you could give us an epic conclusion?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

You do tempt me 

But i feel a little that you had your chance. (All of you.)

But didn't seem to care enough to see what happens next (or everyone went on vacation without telling.)

And on the other hand, i'd love to tell you the story, as it would have been kinda awesome. (At least i think so.)


----------

